# Coyotes Logan Utah



## CacheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I am fairly new to the hunting gig and want to learn so much more. So if anyone is willing to share an email with me and is okay with answering a million questions in general about hunting I'd appreciate it :mrgreen:

HOWEVER! My question is about going after coyotes in the Cache Valley area. My brother and I got our hunters ed earlier this year and have been itching to start somewhere. We figured a few coyotes would be a fun memory and a good beginning. We don't know the WHERE for doing this however. I have looked at https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart and wanted to ask if the Green area "Federal" is okay to call in and shoot coyotes, and also what about the yellow "State" land is that alright as well?

Thanks, if there is a better map you can refer me to that would be awesome!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

If you are new to the hunting gig and want to see the animal you are after I would advise you to pick a different quarry. 

I have been hunting my whole life and at almost 42 years old have had a few shots at coyotes and never killed one while pusuing elk or deer.

I have often thought about pursing them primarily but it seems like you need to make coyotes your primary focus to be successful. They are whiley for a reason. Sounds like fun if you really are set on hunting coyotes and there are many good people on here that can help you out.

However, may I recommed rabbits or squirrels for someone just getting into hunting? ☺

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CacheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

3arabians said:


> If you are new to the hunting gig and want to see the animal you are after I would advise you to pick a different quarry.
> 
> I have been hunting my whole life and at almost 42 years old have had a few shots at coyotes and never killed one while pusuing elk or deer.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply! Sorry I probably should have fore-mentioned, I have had experience with shooting plenty of squirrels, robins, many nights spotlighting rabbits in my youth. So as far as newness to small animals, I am acquainted.

If you by chance have an idea as far as locations, such as related to the maps, I would appreciate that!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You are OK to hunt coyotes on both state and federal land. You only really need to be aware of private land and city boundaries.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Coyotes are very smart! Not like the Loony Tunes Character. (although I love the road runner, Willey Coyote cartoons) I'd suggest getting away from the populated areas of humans. Make a weekend out of it, and drive for a couple hours from the city. 

Get a few different calls. Get a DVD of hunting Coyotes, and use some techniques from that. 

It's a learning game hunt! You miss a shot on a Yote, and he also has "learned" something. 

Best of luck, and most of all...........Have fun and be safe !!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If you want to drive a bit, Rich County specially the area south of bear lake has a good number of dogs to hunt.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If you don't know the tricks, your best bet is to drive way out where most people don't hunt. Anywhere a bunch of rookies have been blowing calls, playing calls, and not knowing what they are doing just educates the coyote even more. Your best bet as anew coyote hunter is to go in early fall when the pups are just getting to maturity. They tend to be a little less educated and willing to come to calls. This time of year can be the toughest.


----------

